# Ryan Giggs The Greatest Ever



## ringledman (26 Sep 2009)

Ryan Giggs, the greatest ever player to grace the Premiership.


----------



## mathepac (26 Sep 2009)

Apart from being old, Welsh and unshaven, what other criteria qualify him?


----------



## Pique318 (26 Sep 2009)

ringledman said:


> Ryan Giggs, the greatest ever player to grace the Premiership.



Utter tosh. He's an excellent player but the 'greatest ever to grace the premiership'? Nope. He's shining this season more than others because the Winker is gone.

I think a certain M. Cantona might have a slightly better chance of attaining that particular accolade (along with many others).


----------



## ringledman (26 Sep 2009)

Name another footballer in the world who has performed as consistantly at the highest level for as long as Giggs has. 

The most professional, dedicated & talented sportsman you will ever see. A legend.


----------



## mathepac (27 Sep 2009)

According to Giggs' boss the only player who automatically booked his place on the team-sheet week-in week-out was Denis Irwin, now back at Old Trafford as a talking-head. Irwin, after moving to Wolves, holds the distinction of being the only former United player to be applauded by the home supporters when taking and when leaving the field at Old Trafford.


----------



## ivuernis (27 Sep 2009)

ringledman said:


> Name another footballer in the world who has performed as consistantly at the highest level for as long as Giggs has.



In Giggs' era the recently retired Paulo Maldini, been doing it with Milan since the late 80's. Zinedine Zidane and Alessandro Del Piero too, although maybe not for quite as long as Giggs, but close enough and in Zidane's case he's undoubtedly the best player of the last 15 years (along with Ronaldo - the Brazilian one, although the Portuguese one will join them).



ringledman said:


> The most professional, dedicated & talented sportsman you will ever see. A legend.



As a United fan Giggs is unsurpassed in the English game for me and to still be doing the business now as he approaches the age of 36 is incredible. I'm the same age so I will certainly feel an era has passed when he hangs up his bouts. For all of Ronaldo's instinctive genius it lacks a certain finesse when compared to Giggs in his prime. Ferguson, Giggs and Scholes will all be gone from United within the next season or two and it's going to be strange without them.


----------



## MrMan (27 Sep 2009)

ringledman said:


> Ryan Giggs, the greatest ever player to grace the Premiership.


 

One of the greatest anyway, his longevity in his position is highly unusual.


----------



## MrMan (27 Sep 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Utter tosh. He's an excellent player but the 'greatest ever to grace the premiership'? Nope. He's shining this season more than others because the Winker is gone.
> 
> I think a certain M. Cantona might have a slightly better chance of attaining that particular accolade (along with many others).


 
'Utter Tosh' seems a bit off the mark. He was shining last season with Ronaldo there, and in fairness 19 years at the top club in one of the most demanding positions speaks for itself.


----------



## carpedeum (27 Sep 2009)

For consistency, professionalism, maturity and skill combined he is unsurpassed. Has he ever been labelled a "diver"? Does his head ever drop? Ronaldo is a brilliant player, but, look at his antics last year at United? Cantona courted publicity, liked to project a certain type of superior image and never did his stuff in Europe(?). Yes, Giggs has off games, but, so did Charlton, Law and Best. Denis Irwin and Paul Scholes  are on Giggs's level for the same reasons above as is Zola, when at Chelsea. Henri comes very close and I think Lampard will too (cannot understand why English fans boo him). I have coached kids at soccer for some years and can always cite Giggs as the ultimate professional and team player. I know people who have met him and he is a genuine person and total gentleman as a bonus! Like everybody though, he must have some failings! I get sad when thinking... What would have happened George Best if he had had the same protection at united when a youth as Giggs or had he been managed by Ferguson? There were many tales of Giggs and Lee Sharpe going partying etc when kids at United. Rooney has also benefitted and will be captain at United and play as long as Giggs.


----------



## jasconius (27 Sep 2009)

What about Gary Speed who has more appearances than Giggs, and he played more internationals than him, and he played for more clubs than Giggs which is harder to do.  Giggs didn't bother his backside playing for his country - I think he wanted to be registered as English.
David James also has over 500 appearances - it's harder to be a goalkeeper.


----------



## mathepac (27 Sep 2009)

jasconius said:


> ...  Giggs didn't bother his backside playing for his country - I think he wanted to be registered as English...


Correct having played under-age for England the FA discovered he was only qualified for Wales or Sierra Leone at senior level.


----------



## MrMan (28 Sep 2009)

jasconius said:


> What about Gary Speed who has more appearances than Giggs, and he played more internationals than him, and he played for more clubs than Giggs which is harder to do. Giggs didn't bother his backside playing for his country - I think he wanted to be registered as English.
> David James also has over 500 appearances - it's harder to be a goalkeeper.


 
Speed played more internationals, so what? he played for more clubs alright, do you think he would have if he was wanted by a top club for his entire career? Giggs career speaks for itself really, over 800 appearances for United, 11 league medals etc. 
I presume the David James line is a mickey take and as far as never bothering with the national team, over 60 caps and playing till he was 33/34 states otherwise.


----------



## MrMan (28 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> Correct having played under-age for England the FA discovered he was only qualified for Wales or Sierra Leone at senior level.


 
I think he played schools for England, probably because he was in England from 14. Made his debut for Wales at 17 so didn't exactly hang around.


----------



## ringledman (28 Sep 2009)

MrMan said:


> I think he played schools for England, probably because he was in England from 14. Made his debut for Wales at 17 so didn't exactly hang around.


 
He played for Wales because he is Welsh and his mum wanted him to play for them. 

He could easily have played many many games for England on the left flank if he had wanted.


----------



## MrMan (28 Sep 2009)

ringledman said:


> He played for Wales because he is Welsh and his mum wanted him to play for them.
> 
> He could easily have played many many games for England on the left flank if he had wanted.


Maybe, but I don't think he actually qualified for England, he played schools for them because thats where he attended school.


----------



## Sunny (28 Sep 2009)

Giggs was never eligible to play for England.


----------



## csirl (28 Sep 2009)

Giggs is an above average, had working premiership pro full stop. At no time in his career has he been regarded as one of worlds elite players. Not to put him down as he's one of the better players of his generation, but he's not a game changer and never has been.

My assessment of Giggs career is that when he was teenager, he was hyped out of all proportion and touted as a future great. However, he never quite fulfilled these expectations. While if all this early hype had never existed, he would have been regarded as one of the better players of his era, I think that the fact that he never lived up to the hype has unfairly tarnished his career. There are still a lot of Man U fans who still hanker back to the hype of his early career or, due to being impressionable, still believe it. But talk to people in football circles (and I mean privately, not PR bull they say in public) and they'll have a similar assessment to the above. 

As for the premiership era, Giggs is not quite as good as e.g Steven Gerrard, Thierry Henry, Paul Scholes (who is under rated by Man U fans), Alan Shearer etc. and numerous other imported stars who only played a handful of season in England.


----------



## MrMan (28 Sep 2009)

csirl said:


> Giggs is an above average, had working premiership pro full stop. At no time in his career has he been regarded as one of worlds elite players. Not to put him down as he's one of the better players of his generation, but he's not a game changer and never has been.
> 
> My assessment of Giggs career is that when he was teenager, he was hyped out of all proportion and touted as a future great. However, he never quite fulfilled these expectations. While if all this early hype had never existed, he would have been regarded as one of the better players of his era, I think that the fact that he never lived up to the hype has unfairly tarnished his career. There are still a lot of Man U fans who still hanker back to the hype of his early career or, due to being impressionable, still believe it. But talk to people in football circles (and I mean privately, not PR bull they say in public) and they'll have a similar assessment to the above.
> 
> As for the premiership era, Giggs is not quite as good as e.g Steven Gerrard, Thierry Henry, Paul Scholes (who is under rated by Man U fans), Alan Shearer etc. and numerous other imported stars who only played a handful of season in England.



I think there is enough evidence to show that he is a game changer in fairness. The treple would not have happened but for his intervention against Arsenal for instance. Alot is expected from him over the years and he has performed more often than not. 
I thought Shearer was a fantastic player, but we never got to see him cut it in Europe unfortunately.
Paul Scholes has always been considered a star by myself, i don't know of any fans who don't rate him, but plenty of fans read headlines more than take in matches.


----------



## Tomodinhio (28 Sep 2009)

csirl said:


> Not to put him down as he's one of the better players of his generation, but he's not a game changer and never has been.


 

He set up the goals to win the last two games against stoke and man city.


----------



## Sunny (28 Sep 2009)

Giggs has been one of the best players in the premiership. End of story. I am not saying he was the best but any player who can spend 20 years coping with the demands of Manchester United and still play like he does deserves every alcolade there is. Comparing him to Gary Speed is an insult. Speed was a great pro but never competed at the very highest level of football year after year. (Champions League latter stages is now stronger than international football).

As for Scholes being underestimated by football fans never mind Utd fans . Don't make me laugh.


----------



## ringledman (28 Sep 2009)

_'If he was French, Pires or myself would have been on a bench'_ *Zidane*


_'Giggs is a great player.My shock after watching Giggs play for the 1st time was very much similar to the shock I had after seeing Luiz Ronaldo'_
*Zidane*


_'He is the most fantastic winger I have ever seen in my life.If he was dutch the flying Dutchman would have been Ryan Giggs, not me'_ *Overmars*


_'he has the most talent than any other football player.He is delicate and dynamic.He is the player chosen by god'_ *Figo*


_'This is embarrassing to say but I have cried twice in my life watching football players, the 1st was Roberto Baggio, the 2nd was Ryan Giggs'_
*Del Piero*


_'One day I am watching Ryan Giggs play, or I am playing with him on my Playstation, and now I am actually playing against him in real matches'_ *Kaka*


Certainly a great amongst others.


----------



## dodo (29 Sep 2009)

My 3 best premier players in no order, Roy Keane, Alan Shearer,Thierry Henry,


----------

